# POLICY CHANGE - No Pets allowed in Cabin of Airline to Mexico



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

My husband and I decided to make the move to Ajijic.

We were booking our flight with American Airlines from Toronto, Ontario to Guadalajara and wanted to book our two dogs in the cabin with us.

We have been informed that the Mexican Government has just introduced a new policy. Pets are no longer allowed into Mexico in the cabin of any airline. They are only allowed in the cargo.

Has anyone else heard about this? This will stop may snowbirds from visiting.

Laura


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Here's what I see on American Airline's website: Traveling With Pets | American Airlines Pet Policy On AA.com

My brother lived in Whitby, but is in Florida now. A couple of his children are still there, though, and I visit each year.


----------



## Oshawa (Nov 3, 2009)

We decided to book with American Airlines today, May 31st for a flight in July. There is a number to call to reserve pets in the cabin.

We were informed by the person answering the phone that as of today, pets are no longer allowed in the cabin on ANY airlines. We were told this is a new rule that they were informed of today that has been imposed by the Mexican Government.

The Mexican Embassy of Toronto is closed for the day so we were unable to contact them to verify. Fortunately we did not book the flight yet. On the internet we have read about many people not being able to ship their pets in cabin on United Airlines.

One of our dogs is snub nosed so we cannot even take her in the cargo as they are not permitted due to heat restrictions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The only solution might be for one of you to fly to GDL and purchase an automobile. Then, drive it back to Toronto to pick up dogs, spouse and baggage. It could be an enjoyable trip; the first half the joy of driving a new car, and the second half being a vacation trip at a leisurely pace to 'smell the roses' in anticipation of your new home in Mexico. Oh! the driver should spend a week in Chapala to get a visa, otherwise the Canadian fuzz might bust him for driving a 'foreign plated car'. With the visa, he can claim Mexican residency.
Time to make lemonade?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

There is also the issue of bringing pets on a plane in the first place.

They don't like it, many of your fellow travelers don't like it, and it's not like they can understand why you have cooped them up in a carrier for what to them may as well be eternity, is it?


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> There is also the issue of bringing pets on a plane in the first place.
> 
> They don't like it, many of your fellow travelers don't like it, and it's not like they can understand why you have cooped them up in a carrier for what to them may as well be eternity, is it?


"Life is so much simpler (and cheaper) without pets," says this old curmudgeon. But the real reason I don't keep pets is that you love them for a few years, and then they die...and also the next pet, and the next one....

The difference in American and Mexican attitudes toward what we call pets really struck me on several visits to Mexico. Although I'm sure there are many conscientious Mexican pet owners, I was appalled by the starving dogs I saw everywhere.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

ptrichmondmike said:


> "Life is so much simpler (and cheaper) without pets," says this old curmudgeon. But the real reason I don't keep pets is that you love them for a few years, and then they die...and also the next pet, and the next one....
> 
> The difference in American and Mexican attitudes toward what we call pets really struck me on several visits to Mexico. Although I'm sure there are many conscientious Mexican pet owners, I was appalled by the starving dogs I saw everywhere.


Ah, Mike, our beloved Evie was a rescue cat. My friend, who trapped feral cats and got them to the vet for treatment, was trying to get an injured feral Tom she'd noticed, and got a runty female, instead.

On New Year's Eve. Hence her name.

We had her for too short a time. But to take an animal who's afraid of her own shadow, and get her to the point where she sits, purring, on your lap, is a joy.

Pets DO die. So do people. 

But the alternative is not to love anything, because everything dies. And that, my friend, is too horrid to contemplate.

When we come to MX, our son and his wife will adopt our remaining kitty, Yuki.

We'd rather she stay with someone else who loves her, than to put her through the trauma of the trip to MX. I have a hunch that there will be plenty of cats who need loving homes, when we get settled.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

There are discussions on FlyerTalk about this. Consensus seems to be that certain airlines are coming up with these restrictions on in-cabin pets, not the Mexican government.
Has anyone heard of the no pets in the cabin anymore flying out of Mexico? - FlyerTalk Forums
No more flying in cabin pets to and from Mexico - FlyerTalk Forums
Petition against United's new NO Pets in Cabin to Mexico policy - FlyerTalk Forums


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Ah, Mike, our beloved Evie was a rescue cat. My friend, who trapped feral cats and got them to the vet for treatment, was trying to get an injured feral Tom she'd noticed, and got a runty female, instead.
> 
> On New Year's Eve. Hence her name.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...lol...too perceptive by half, mickisue. I actually have thought about getting my first "pet" in many years when I finally settle into one place. After all, otherwise I'll probably just putter aimlessly around the house and bump into walls and furniture. I certainly won't be going to work, and something will have to make me take walks.

So, no cat, as space-saving and tempermentally calm as they are. They don't do walks. It's got to be a pooch. And they don't pin you to your chair when they melt onto your lap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

For a "pet", I settled on my daughter's four Zhu Zhu pet hamsters. Fun to play with, and then when we're tired of them, they just shut down and sit in their basket. Now if I could just figure out how to keep them from beeping at odd times in the night.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Ah, Mike, our beloved Evie was a rescue cat. My friend, who trapped feral cats and got them to the vet for treatment, was trying to get an injured feral Tom she'd noticed, and got a runty female, instead.
> 
> On New Year's Eve. Hence her name.
> 
> ...


You are on a roll today. That's two for two.

I'll bet you were an excellent nurse.


----------

